# Just bought a house with a wood stove...



## Wu_ (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all^^

I just bought a house with a wood stove... I think I'm getting the hang of running it, but there's just one problem...

I can't slow down the burn! It has two interlocking doors with two knobs on the bottom that I think are supposed to be the air vents (there's definitely no other controls) but even when they're fully closed, the fire just blazes x.x

I'm thinking of maybe just replacing it... (no idea what brand or model, it's unmarked AFAICT)...

But I think I know where are the o2 is coming from... the doors don't really seal, from the right angles I can see the flames inside through gaps there... Is there any way (preferably cheap and easy^^; ) that I could jury rig something up to give it a better seal, something that can withstand the heat..?

Thanks in advance!^^


----------



## fossil (Nov 28, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the stove?


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 28, 2013)

This picture is *really* crappy because I don't have a lamp for the room yet and it's my cell phone....^^;

But here it is...


----------



## fossil (Nov 28, 2013)

Are there rope gaskets between the doors and the stove?  If so, then replacing them would probably go a long way toward solving the problem.  Yes, the two knobs are controls for admitting air into the stove. Rick


----------



## KodiakII (Nov 28, 2013)

Start out by doing the dollar bill door check.  gaskets might be shot.


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 28, 2013)

fossil said:


> Are there rope gaskets between the doors and the stove?  If so, then replacing them would probably go a long way toward solving the problem.  Yes, the two knobs are controls for admitting air into the stove. Rick



Nope, just the metal... so is this something I should call a stove dealer about..?


----------



## fossil (Nov 28, 2013)

Honestly, I think it's time to think about replacing this old stove with something more modern.  Rick


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I can budget for that and call around after the holidays... in the meantime, no quick fixes?^^;


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 28, 2013)

Wu, welcome to the forum. I agree with the option of replacing the stove. You already have a chimney and hearth. You will do so much better with an inexpensive EPA certified stove.

How many square feet are you trying to heat? Are you in Flagstaff Arizona?


----------



## fossil (Nov 28, 2013)

It's possible you could cement some thin tape high-temp gasket material onto either the doors or the stove body.  This stuff is generic, should be available at hardware stores, or stove dealers.


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks^^ I am in Flagstaff AZ. Only 1200 feet... though this thing holds a fair bit of wood, would be nice if only it would slow burn...

I will see about contacting a dealer for a replacement tomorrow or after the weekend then...and maybe hunt down that tape until I can get it replaced. Thanks all^^


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 29, 2013)

Wu_ said:


> Thanks^^ I am in Flagstaff AZ. Only 1200 feet... though this thing holds a fair bit of wood, would be nice if only it would slow burn...
> 
> I will see about contacting a dealer for a replacement tomorrow or after the weekend then...and maybe hunt down that tape until I can get it replaced. Thanks all^^



1200 square feet in Arizona, you have a lot of options.  A quality stove at low cost is an Englander 13 NC.  http://www.englanderstoves.com/13-nc.html  You can buy them at Home Depot for like $650.


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that this stove is not installed with safe regard to clearances.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 29, 2013)

Begreen makes a good point.  Maybe a few more pictures with a better perspective of what is surrounding the stove would be helpful.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 29, 2013)

That thing looks like a well built beast.  I would get some gaskets glued inside the doors and burn it!


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 29, 2013)

aussiedog3 said:


> That thing looks like a well built beast.  I would get some gaskets glued inside the doors and burn it!



Hearth store was closed today... but maybe that's for the better, I would kind of prefer *not* to replace it...^^; would I just find a place that sells stoves to find someone that can install gaskets?^^
When it comes to heat output it *is* a beast and can get the whole house sauna-hot, just need a way to regulate the burn a bit...


Here's another crappy cell phone lowlight shot (Sorry, still haven't unpacked my good camera x.x)


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2013)

The brick on the wall constitutes a 33% reduction in clearance from 36" or 24".  The stove looks a lot closer than 24" to the combustibles behind the wall.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 29, 2013)

It is the old Sierra 2000 I think. There should be channels around the inside of the doors for rope gasket and "knife edges" on the front where it seals against the gaskets. You can get the gasket rope and cement for them at ACE Hardware.

That will slow the old guy down.


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you know what the clearances are for this old fellow? I'm gong by unlisted = 36".


----------



## Wu_ (Nov 29, 2013)

For the logs... 21" from the closest corner, 27" from the stove's left wall's midpoint...

How do I measure the other clearances?^^;


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2013)

for a corner install that's enough info. the brick wall provides a 33% clearance reduction or 14" to closest corner.


----------



## psmartink9 (Dec 23, 2013)

We have the same stove, but it is built into the fireplace and has a flange on it.  Was wondering if there is any information to be had at all about it?


----------



## Kmech (Dec 24, 2013)

A damper in the stove pipe would do wonders for being able to throttle it down.


----------



## pen (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there an air gap (legs) under the stove?

pen


----------

